# Safe or not..wheel spacers



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Are this wheel spacers safe or not...they are 25mm
TIA


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Dayum!

I can't say whether those are safe or not but it gives me the willies thinking about how much your scrub radius is gonna change.


----------



## racecargo11 (May 18, 2003)

bahearn said:


> Dayum!
> 
> I can't say whether those are safe or not but it gives me the willies thinking about how much your scrub radius is gonna change.


your right about the scrubb radious finnally someone who know what they are talking about on this fourum and I would only use the spaccers that acually fill the space around the center but not any that make your wheel stick out it will throww off camber because it will change the off set unless you buy rims with an offset to compensate for the spindle offset


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Err WHAT?
you're knocking the other people on this forum about not knowing what we're talking about, then you bring in CAMBER into a wheel spacer discussion?

not to mention the mispelled words and run-on sentence... 
Take the plank out of your eye next time, please.


----------



## Geoffrey Geoff (Jan 19, 2021)

The best advice is to make sure you get quality, hub-centric spacers, such as those by BONOSS. The non-hub-centric, inexpensive adapters/spacers are known to cause vibrations. Make sure what you are looking at is hub-centric. 

I had BONOSS wheel spacers 20mm on my car for almost 21,000 miles, with no issues whatsoever. 

They can customize the thickness and data that I want, so that I can install new tires with different data, and the customization time is very fast, just 1~3 days.
They have aluminum alloy 7075-T6 and 6061-T6 options. 7075-T6 will be more expensive but better in quality. In fact, 6065-T6 is good enough. Its tensile strength, yield strength and elongation can support our normal use. And its lugs are grade T10, studs are forged grade 12.9.

Here is an article introducing spacers.
Hope this helps.


----------



## starxu (Apr 8, 2021)

JayL1967 said:


> Are this wheel spacers safe or not...they are 25mm
> TIA


If you choose the high quality wheel spacers, it's very safety, Try the BONOSS or H&R wheel spacers, they are AWESOME.


----------



## dreblon (Oct 5, 2020)

Wheel spacers are not a bad idea. Just use quality ones.


----------

